# identify the breed of my bunny?



## layla86 (May 20, 2009)

can anyone identify the breed of my rabbit? I know absolutely nothing about her, she came from sydney, australia and obviously has floppy ears.

(she doesn't usually eat out of mcdonald's cups this was a temporary solution in a hotel room - don't ask!!)


----------



## red_dwarf15 (Nov 17, 2008)

how big is she? she could be a dwarf lop or a frenchie, but im not an expert on breeds


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Yeah i agree she looks like a dwarf lop but may be a cross because of her colour im not too sure!! Im sure somebody will eb able to tell you!! But she is a little cutie pie!!


----------



## layla86 (May 20, 2009)

She's quite small prob no bigger than about 12" when sprawled out
and she used to have one ear that stuck up but both flop down now.
she has got some unusual colouring yes, seems to be getting more white bits and her face/nose changed colour!

thanks for the help this far anyway!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

maybe a cross breed... she does look like a dwarf lop but her face is slightly different I think but then again thats could just be me!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

she looks like a lop and her colour looks very much like a blue/black otter, does the cream go from her chest up her chin and around the back of neck?

she looks very similar colour of waldo who i bred my frenchie with, heres a pic of them together french lop rabbits and guinea pigs


----------



## red_dwarf15 (Nov 17, 2008)

hehehe waldo looks like my charley


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

waldo is a very handsome man isnt he, lily liked him


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

im always taken aback at how strikingly beautiful lilly is!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

umber said:


> im always taken aback at how strikingly beautiful lilly is!


awwww umber id love for you to meet her for real


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

frags said:


> awwww umber id love for you to meet her for real


Me too Id love to meet her we have to arrange something one day! x


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

umber said:


> Me too Id love to meet her we have to arrange something one day! x


il hold you to that


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

or you could just give her to me!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

umber said:


> or you could just give her to me!


hmmmm let me think about that 1...... ok thought about it and NOPE 

better stop spaming this girls thread lol


----------



## layla86 (May 20, 2009)

frags said:


> she looks like a lop and her colour looks very much like a blue/black otter, does the cream go from her chest up her chin and around the back of neck?
> 
> she looks very similar colour of waldo who i bred my frenchie with, heres a pic of them together french lop rabbits and guinea pigs


yes that is exactly where the white fur is! they look very similar!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

layla86 said:


> yes that is exactly where the white fur is! they look very similar!


ahhh i love the otters!! i have 3 1 week old otters in the nest at mo


----------

